# Phylobates tadpole tank



## LouiesLair (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey everybody,
I have a 5g fresh water aquarium I set up a few months ago in preparation for rearing mint Tads. It has been going swimmingly this far. I've got about twenty tads in there currently and the largest ones are about to pop rear legs. 

There is an awful lot of algae growing and I've been using frequent water changes to attempt to eliminate it. However, it seems that the tads love munching on the algae and they're definitely growing pretty quickly. My question is, do you guys think the tads can sustain themselves on this algae for a while? I try not to over feed and don't really have an option to reduce lighting so the algae may just be something that I have to live with. But, it'd be nice to either let them help reduce the quantity or at least have a benefit to the unsightly green goo that is everywhere. 

I'm curious what people have to say.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

LouiesLair said:


> Hey everybody,
> I have a 5g fresh water aquarium I set up a few months ago in preparation for rearing mint Tads. It has been going swimmingly this far. I've got about twenty tads in there currently and the largest ones are about to pop rear legs.
> 
> There is an awful lot of algae growing and I've been using frequent water changes to attempt to eliminate it. However, it seems that the tads love munching on the algae and they're definitely growing pretty quickly. My question is, do you guys think the tads can sustain themselves on this algae for a while? I try not to over feed and don't really have an option to reduce lighting so the algae may just be something that I have to live with. But, it'd be nice to either let them help reduce the quantity or at least have a benefit to the unsightly green goo that is everywhere.
> ...


Algae in freshwater aquariums is caused by an imbalance of light or nutrients. The easiest way to deal with it in a tank where you don't have much in the way of plants is to cut the lighting level. Other then the hairgrass in the pot (and what looks like) and the sword plant, is there any reason you can't turn off the lights for a few a days?


----------



## LouiesLair (Apr 2, 2019)

I guess I hadn't considered just turning the lights off completely. My issue with lighting is primarily that I don't have another lighting option. Maybe I'll try leaving it off for a day or two. The light controls my temp but I think I can make it work without the light for a few days. Also, there is Java moss, and Java fern in there too. FYI


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

LouiesLair said:


> The light controls my temp


Is the light on all the time, or on a thermostat?


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

LouiesLair said:


> I guess I hadn't considered just turning the lights off completely. My issue with lighting is primarily that I don't have another lighting option. Maybe I'll try leaving it off for a day or two. The light controls my temp but I think I can make it work without the light for a few days. Also, there is Java moss, and Java fern in there too. FYI


Unless your room is very cold, letting the tank go room temperature won't be an issue, most folks just raise their tads in cups after all. To the extent that you need a heat source consider buying a small submersible aquarium heater and sticking it in the filter compartment. I have that same tank (Fluval Spec V) and its pretty easy to heat it through this method. 

I hadn't considered you might not be turning the light off though. It definitely should be on a timer and kept on for no more then 8 hours a day. You can split that up if you want (4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening etc) but definitely don't leave it on longer then that.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If tadpoles do not get enough protein, which I dont think they will from algae alone they will resort to cannibalism. 

So I would make sure at least some higher protein food is going in the vivarium.


----------



## LouiesLair (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I do have over a hundred tads in cups in this same room. So I suppose the temp must be suitable. The light is currently on a timer of course. But I will experiment with even less than 8 hours of light. I have a submersible heater just haven't busted it out yet. I'll monitor temp as I decrease lighting. I agree that algae alone is probably not enough proteins. I'll keep feeding my tad tots and dfc tadpole bites maybe just a little less. Hopefully the combination of less light and less food will get it under control.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

If your able to get some floating plants, they can help reduce light intensity and are great at reducing nitrates.


----------

